# Build for my GF :)



## sladesurfer (Dec 18, 2007)

Parts:
*
C2D E6300 w/ Thermaltake Big Typhoon Cooler
ATI 2600 XT w/ Accelero S2 Passive VGA cooler
Intel P965 Motherboard
4 x 1gb DDR2 ram
2 x DVD-RW Burner w/ LightScribe Optical drives
UltraProducts MD2 5.25" Media Dashboard (22 in 1 card reader w/ 4 USB ports,Firewire and an eSATA)
500w Antec PSU
Windows Vista Premium
Purple Case 
*























I will update soon when i get all the parts


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats one lucky girl...I know for a fact my lady would love that case!


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 18, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Thats one lucky girl...I know for a fact my lady would love that case!



she really needs a new PC for Video editing. We shoot ourselves  videos  when we go out surfing


----------



## Basard (Dec 18, 2007)

Surfing? Is that what you kids call it these days?


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 18, 2007)

Basard said:


> Surfing? Is that what you kids call it these days?



hahahah, you dirty


----------



## btarunr (Dec 18, 2007)

That's an awesome mobo for media-consumption/editing. 

Shouldn't you have completed the CPU installation before installing the mobo into the case?


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 18, 2007)

btarunr said:


> That's an awesome mobo for media-consumption/editing.
> 
> Shouldn't you have completed the CPU installation before installing the mobo into the case?



yeah, im just testing some  stuff and measurements cause im modding/cutting the case


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 18, 2007)

nice case 
where'd you get it?


----------



## Skrabrug (Dec 19, 2007)

i had to read the title of this thread twice because at first glance i thought it said "Building My Girlfriend"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2007)

Hiya Slade! Where in the heck did you find that case!? Can you find me a pink one!?

EDIT: I am very serious when I ask... I am going to be building a rig for the wife and she likes purple also.


----------



## hat (Dec 19, 2007)

where's the USB "pleasure instrument"??

  

J/P


----------



## steelkane (Dec 19, 2007)

should be a good runner, do you know what make the case is,,


----------



## BullGod (Jan 6, 2008)

Basard said:


> Surfing? Is that what you kids call it these days?


----------



## Triprift (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice build ur gf will love you forever thankfully my gf has buggaall interest in puters.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

Neither has mine I dont know if that is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------

